# Teen Girl Hat & Scarf?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

My brother and I were talking yesterday about what to get our kids for Christmas and he said I could get his stepdaughter some makeup and she would happy. I don't want to buy just some makeup so I told him I might knit her a hat and scarf and he said she would like that too. He said she was wanting a hat with earflaps like I'd made my youngest, but then she said she probably wouldn't wear it. I asked my son what the girls are wearing at the high school. He said, "Those squid hats." It took me a minute to realize that he meant the slouchy hats. LOL. I actually like the slouchy hats, but I'll probably never look at them the same. So, I found this pattern that I think I can make and I'm wondering if the scarf I have picked would "match" it. Here are some pictures:










Obviously I would make them in matching yarn, but do you think they go together style wise? If not, what would you put with the slouchy hat? Or feel free to suggest a different hat that matches the curly scarf. I'm just trying to come up with something that a teenage girl will like and wear. Living in a house filled with boys (even the cats are male) I have completely lost touch with the newer styles. 

Thank you


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

This is my absolute favorite hat. super simple too. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/star-crossed-slouchy-beret

As to the scarf, I like the one you picked, I think you could even just copy the hat stitch, working flat of course.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I can see why that's your favorite, but I'm nowhere near that in my knitting skills. I'm going to pin that pattern though, because when I get more confident and try using the cable needle I will definitely be trying it.

ETA: After reading through the pattern several times I can see why you say it's easy. I may have to try it, but first I need to make a run to the store to buy bigger needles. And more yarn, I always need more yarn.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Kymama, if you can knit and purl, you can definitely make this hat.
It's all just two stitches, with a few exciting change ups in between, Sticks and Strings baby, just Sticks and Strings..:grin:


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

hercsmama said:


> Sticks and Strings baby, just Sticks and Strings..:grin:


This made me giggle.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

KYMama, I think you should go for it! I was just shown how to do cables last week, and it is EASY!!! So easy that I've been looking today for slouchy cable hat patterns, lol.

Hercsmama, thanks for the link! Add that to my list of "boy, I want to make this, but I really should finish these socks first" :grin:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

One of our local yarn shops is called, Sticks and String.

Love the hat, go for it. For the scarf, I would have one inch on each side in garter stitch. This will help to keep it flat. Actually, because I'd find it so boring, I'd add holes. 

Garter 1 inch, yo, ssk, knit across to 1 inch of end, 2 tog, yo. The other side, purl the middle and garter stitch the edges.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Maura you reminded me that I've had this pattern saved for awhile, but just haven't gotten around to trying it. There is also a link for the fingerless gloves. If I knew how to make a matching hat I would make this set for sure. Or I might just make these and call it a day.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Maura I think the curling edges are part of the fashion. Love the hat, and the scarf. You can make the hat, we're here to help you if you need us


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I do like the purple set. I know they like fingerless so they can text. Good for you, less knitting!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I decided to try the cable hat, but I've run into a little problem. Where I can find size 10 dpns? My DH took me to Hobby Lobby last night and of course I checked out the measly offerings at Walmart, but neither had anything that big. I'm headed back to Lexington tomorrow and I'm going to check Micheal's. Where else can I look?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Check at your local yarn shop. OR, before you head to Lexington google knitting shops in Lexington! (I did this when I went to St. Louis MO and Champagne/Urbana IL this summer and come home with some 'souveniers', LOL). Otherwise, if you have time to wait for them to be shippped, you can buy online from a few places, including knitpicks.com


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I've searched for yarn shops, but I don't know my way around Lexington that well and I do not want to get lost over there. I'm trying to stick to my side of town as much as possible. If I wait on DH to take me it will be later this week so it would probably be just as quick to order it. I'm just being impatient because now that I've decided to try something new I want to get started.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

KyMama said:


> I decided to try the cable hat, but I've run into a little problem. Where I can find size 10 dpns? My DH took me to Hobby Lobby last night and of course I checked out the measly offerings at Walmart, but neither had anything that big. I'm headed back to Lexington tomorrow and I'm going to check Micheal's. Where else can I look?


I love,love,love 
www.knitpicks.com for all my needles. I find them to be the best quality/ affordable for me



I like their clover bamboo needles for dpn's. I like a wood type needle for dpn's.
I have both full sets of the nickel plated & harmony knitting needles.
For cable needles they have a set of 3 Harmony, for about $5.
I like the straight needles vs. the curved metal ones. I just find it easier
to do my cable's with straight needles.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have size 10 dpns in my shop too.  They are birch wood, made by Brittany in California.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Micheal's had the needles so I can get started on it as soon as I finish the capelet I'm making for my mom. I found a locally owned craft store that is off a main road in Lexington. It's the one road I try to avoid at all costs, but according to their website it's a 3600 sq ft store. I'll make an exception for a store with that much product. My DH told me I had to wait on him, I think he might be worried about me spending too much.  

SvenskaFlicka - I'll keep you in mind the next time I'm looking for needles. I'd rather buy from someone like you or a local shop if at all possible.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I started the hat _and_ got it done yesterday. :dance: As you can see in the photo it has some decent sized holes where the cables are, is that normal? You can't see them when the hat is on your head, just when it's flat like in the picture. I used a nice periwinkle colored acrylic instead of wool just to make it last longer, and I don't think her or her mom would be willing to hand wash her gifts. Now I need to figure out how to make a matching scarf. 

I'd forgotten that her birthday is in December too. (We have 5 birthdays in December in just the immediate family!) I'm considering making her a matching purse for her birthday so before the holidays are over she would have a nice complete set.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

LOVE IT!!!:rock:
I told you , you can do this. Good for you and it turned out just gorgeous!
Yes, the holes are normal. remember, your twisting the stitches all out of place. I find, if I pay attention and keep my stitches just a bit looser on the cable ones of the previous row, it's not so bad.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Opened the grey squid hat photo & found that treasure of a kitty hat! 

Your cable hat is great, good call on the yarn too. 

Hercsmama , thanks for the tip for looser stitches in the row prior to crossing a cable - I've been pulling on them in silk yarn, now I see the difference! 

So, Ravelry didn't spit up the pattern for the squid hat, and I fell out at 35 pages of slouch hats.

Do you have the pattern for the squid hat?


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

The Tigger hat was actually a baby hat pattern I was playing around with, but I didn't have a baby model so my poor cat had to stand in. LOL. He was not amused.

Sorry about not linking to the pattern. I usually link the pic to the page, but I guess I forgot this time. Here you go: http://compuknits.tumblr.com/post/22285108360/simple-yet-adorable-slouchy-beret and just in case anyone wants the scarf: http://knitting.about.com/od/scarfpatterns/ss/Stash-Busting-Stockinette-Scarf.htm


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Its beautiful KyMama!

I like the color of the yarn too. Do you like doing cables? I think they are fun!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I think the cables _could_ be fun, but since this was my first cable project I was concentrating too hard to have fun.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Gorgeous. For the scarf, a pattern called sand cables would work.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Wouldn't have guessed it was a flat knit - looks simple for any size or guage.

Back to the Tigger Hat, it looks like a perfect fit...:hysterical:


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

OK, I printed off the pattern when herscmama put up the link for a someday project. When Kymama said she got it done in ONE day, I decided I'm going to try it. 

Today I picked up 2 skeins of Lyon Brand, Wool-ease worsted weight yarn. The pattern called for 1 hank, but I have NO idea what amount that is so 2 skeins should be enough. 

Is this yarn OK? This is an wool/acrylic blend. I'm planning on this being a special project to work on Thanksgiving Day so I have to time to get other yarn if this is not adequate.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Wool-Ease is fine. I've used it for gifts for my grandson and it works up nicely.
Post pics when you're done!:happy:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I love the hat...what a cool pattern! What you could do to eliminate any openings you want to fill in is to line it inside with fabric. A soft flannel would work...I have seen other hats with the cable knit and they lined them. Another bit of work but maybe an idea for you?


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I got the scarf done, and I think it looks pretty good for a beginner.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Pretty good? I think it looks_* really*_ good! :thumb:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That's rather complicated. When you knit rope cables you are in for a pleasant surprise.


----------

